# Problem with Egnater Renegade head



## Rumble Bass (Aug 17, 2006)

My Egnater Renegade head is acting up. I was playing through channel 2 when all of sudden I lost almost all volume. I can still hear the guitar through channel 2, but very very quietly. Channel 1 appears to work as usual. I need help diagnosing the problem, any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Had same trouble with my Koch Studiotone. Turned out to be the Op Amps in the Overdrive circuit. Peavey had a similar issue in some of their amps. Not sure if Egnater uses Op amps or not for OD.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Don't think they do.

Tubes. Find out which ones are for ch2. Get a known good tube. Put THAT TUBE as a replacement, one at a time in the ch2 preamp spots.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

keto said:


> Don't think they do.
> 
> Tubes. Find out which ones are for ch2. Get a known good tube. Put THAT TUBE as a replacement, one at a time in the ch2 preamp spots.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You could check Rigtalk, they have an Egnater section with representatives there.

Rig-Talk â€¢ View forum - Egnater Amplification

I have a Rebel 20 that I've had trouble with fairly early on. Different problem though.
You might get some answers on that site, or find someone with a similar problem.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Found this old thread, and was wondering if Rumble Bass ever solved the issue? I'm looking at a Renegade head, and there are many conflicting reports on reliability.


----------

